# Windows in loft



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Is there a concern with glass windows in a loft. Should they be covered with screen or is plexiglass better?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have large windows in my loft, and they are covered in screene to keep out mosquitoes, and hardware cloth to keep out everything else when they are open.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Aren't screen and hardware cloth the same thing?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Aren't screen and hardware cloth the same thing?


Nope. Screen has a very small weave...approximately 1mm squares. It is made to keep insects out. It can be made of fiberglass strands or aluminum wire. Hardware cloth is usually made of galvanized steel wire - 18 to 22 gauge. It is designed to keep out larger pests such as raccoons, rats, snakes, etc. that might be able to get right through screen. Hardware cloth should be 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch squares, as that is small enough to keep out mice which can carry disease or kill young birds outright.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 2 large windows at each end of my loft. I put 1/2" hardware mesh on the outside, so I can open them in the summer.


----------

